# intervolometer software



## arin123 (Nov 27, 2006)

i have a canon eos 20d that i want to program through the computer to automatically take pictures for a set period of time with time lapses. is there a software out there that does this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

do you mean while the camera is connected to the computer?


----------



## arin123 (Nov 27, 2006)

yes, the camera is connected to the computer


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

can you use the camera while it is plugged into the computer?

i ask because there are some camera when connected to the computer will not operate as a camera, which means they can not be used by the computer to take pictures. kodak easy share cameras are like that. i'm not sure about canons.


----------



## arin123 (Nov 27, 2006)

this camera does work while connected to the computer. i actually found st called the time machine to work in conjuction with my project...hopefully it will work out


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i read an article about it once, and i'll see if i can find it, now that i know that the camera can do it. i'm not sure what sw they used, but it was interesting to read.
but one other question, the camera doesn't have this option computer free? my dad's kodak does, and we've even messed with it several times for fun.


----------



## arin123 (Nov 27, 2006)

no, unfortunately this camera does not have this function by itself. i bought the time machine and today is the first day i'm using it so we'll see. it's not a sw but a little machine that connects to the shutter through a cable


----------

